# Moving R15 from Slimline to 18 LNB dish



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a R15 receiver that I am tempoarily moving from my house to my garage. The house has a slimline dish mounted and the garage an old 18" dish.

Needless to say the R15 is looking for a slimeline dish configuration and can not get a signal. I guess I should have changed the dish before moving but I did not.

Now when I active the setup menu it starts in step 6 of setup and does not let me change the dish.

How can I change the dish setting without moving it back to the house.


----------



## deboxer1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Go into the menu and select reset all, once the dvr finishes you will have to go through the guided setup.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No, don't do a reset everything yet.

Power it up, and when it starts searching press EXIT, then MENU, then go into setup. You should be able to get to it that way.

A reset everything will get you there, but will erase all recordings in the process.

Carl


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

Well could not do the "reset all" because that menu item was not available. Will try Carl's approach.


Thanks....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Any reason you can't put it back in the original location long enough to start it up and change the settings?

If that doesn't work, then you can try a "reformat", which is done with front panel buttons. It will erase all recordings.

Do a reset (red button). Wait for the unit to re-start. The initial blue screen will come up, and will then go away. As soon as it goes away (turns black), push and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the DVR. Hold them for at least five seconds, until the record light turns on. Then release and let the unit restart.

Carl


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

carl6 said:


> Any reason you can't put it back in the original location long enough to start it up and change the settings?
> 
> If that doesn't work, then you can try a "reformat", which is done with front panel buttons. It will erase all recordings.
> 
> ...


Thaks... moved the unit back to the house and changed the settings....

So now I know how to reformat....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

chdoud said:


> Thaks... moved the unit back to the house and changed the settings....
> 
> So now I know how to reformat....


Glad you solved your problem but if you decide to move things around again and/or someone else with this problem is reading this thread there IS another way to solve this problem without losing all your recordings or reformatting/resetting everything.

When you start up your R15 and the "your DirecTV receiver is starting up" message is onscreen, press and hold the ACTIVE and UP ARROW keys on the front panel. This takes you right to the System Setup menu and bypasses all the tests the receiver does to be sure it is configured correctly for the dish it is connected to. From this menu, just change to whatever dish is now connected and then restart it.


----------

